# CBT Info



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This link provides a listing of Doc Bolen's threads. Doc Bolen helped us out quite a bit and offers some great CBT exercises via these "Irrational Thought" questions.Thought I would reference this thread of Jean's for anyone who hasn't seen it.Here is the link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=11;t=001055 Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks BQ. By mistake I replied to Jean's thread.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bon, Your welcome. Aren't they great exercises???BQ


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanx, BQ.... haven't seen much of you lately on any board... hope things are going well for ya?Evie


----------

